# Sunny had a stroke



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My sweet tiel Sunny had a stroke this morning. I suspected that's what happened, and thankfully my vet was able to get us in this morning and he confirmed my suspicions. He said there's really nothing to do for a stroke. Right now, Sunny can't fly and his one wing is drooping slightly. The vet said that tiels can recover fairly quickly from a stroke and he thinks Sunny will be able to fly again in time. I hope so. Sunny loves to fly and it's going to be a challenge to keep him from trying to fly and hurting himself. (He falls like a rock when he tries and thrashes around. So sad. : ( )

Has anyone else experienced this? How did you tiel do afterwards? Any suggestions? The vet said there was really nothing for me to do differently- no special food, supplements, etc. But if you have any suggestions, please let me know. I'm so worried about my little guy.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh dear I'm so sorry! Poor baby Sunny 

Hope he makes a speedy recovery..


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, I hope Sunny pulls through with a full recovery. He is in my thoughts


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I hope sunny has a speedy recovery, poor baby


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

You both are in my thoughts. I hope all turns out well for Sunny.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aw, so sorry! I'm sending positive thoughts your way for Sunny.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey and I are sending healing hugs to Sunny and calming hugs to you too, mom. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry  wish I had some advice to help but I'll be thinking of you both and hoping Sunny gets well soon.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Awwww I'm so sorry. Sending lots of positive energy Sunny's way for a speedy recovery xx

I have no experience of a bird having a stroke but one of my dogs had a stroke about a month ago, the vet said to keep her calm & quiet & avoid anything that would over stimulate her brain, no walks or baths etc. he said the first 48 hours is crucial in doing this because in that time it's possible another stroke could follow. 48 hours later later her head tilt and eye flashing had gone and she had made a full recovery.
So my only advice would be to keep Sunny quiet & maybe pad the bottom of his cage so if he does have a fall whilst he can't fly he won't hurt himself xx


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm happy to report that Sunny is doing amazingly well. He still seems to have a little weakness on his one side but is alert, happy, eating, etc. He likes spending time in the living room so I rearranged everything so he can easily walk from place to place and not have fly. We're trying to keep him quiet and not exert himself, etc. However, last night he wanted no part of going to bed- not sure why. So I let him stay up a little later and let him stay in the kitchen with me while I was putting dishes away. I accidentally dropped a plastic container, which scared Sunny- and he FLEW back to his cage. It wasn't far but seeing that he could not fly at all earlier in the day, that's amazing. We're still trying to keep him quiet and not try to fly until he gets stronger but I think he's going to fully recover. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great news,hoping Sunny makes a full recovery.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

That is fantastic news! Keeping fingers crossed for Sunny x


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh poor Sunny. Scratches and kisses coming your way.

I'm glad he's doing better


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome outcome


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So glad he is recovering so quickly!

What a scary experience that must have been.


----------



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

With tiels being so fragile compared to humans I'm surprised they can recover so quickly from a stroke that by comparison would put a human down permanently.
I'm glad Sunny recovered so fast and is feeling better here's to him recovering completely.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Digitalhorizons said:


> With tiels being so fragile compared to humans I'm surprised they can recover so quickly from a stroke that by comparison would put a human down permanently.
> I'm glad Sunny recovered so fast and is feeling better here's to him recovering completely.


I was surprised to o. What the vet said was because cocktails don't have to regain higher level skills like speaking, writing etc that human s do there recovery is faster.

Thanks again everyone for the well wishes. Sunny is almost completely back to normal. I still haven't seen him fly any real distance but he is flying and very happy.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I am glad he is doing well.Sending positive vibes for Sunny and you.Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so glad!


----------

